# 2010 Tentative LA Schedule



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.adga.org/LASchedule.html


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, much later this year, I guess getting most of my does bred a bit later than I wanted works out. Last year was the first year I participated, so not sure how much it usually varies. It's gonna be HOT.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:whew MS is in May... no special session!! We are on the list EVEN !!

Now.. question?? 

How many appraise every other year.. and why? Are there benefits to doing it every year?


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

NEAT! TX date ends day after my B-day...now I wonder if my herd was LA'd ON my B-Day would I get special treatment? 

:woohoo


Probably not...was fun to think so! :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW we are in September! 

And I have a question: Since Lewiston is right across the river could we host to folks over there? We have offered LA hosting to service customers only.
Tam


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

I am in WA and appraised my herd in ID. It doesnt matter if you are not in the same state. Just that you get your paperwork in on time!!LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Patina! I'll let the two interested ladies know. Tam


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Finally!! an appraisal earlier than July or September! I can't wait!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Could one of you smart ones answer my questions...

This will be the first year for me to LA...I will have mostly 2 year olds and youngstock, but do have a 9 year old that was LA'd before - will she need to again ? 

I also don't have a large herd ( 7 does, 1 buck currently + any 2010 kids i will want LA'd ), and don't really have anybody close enough to bring them to, so planned on just paying the min. fee - can I do this ? Will the $225 cover everybody then, and do you have other fees to pay at all ? Thanks!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Super thrilled here! Last year TN was in May and I don't know that I won't still be kidding then!


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Unless your SR doe got her Final Score (age 6 I believe) you have to appraise ALL the goats you own of one breed (accept for young stock born that year). Meaning if I have nigerians and nubians, I can appraise all of my Nubians, or all of my Nigerians, But I cannot just choose my 2 favorite does from each breed and have them appraised without appraising all of each breed.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Patina - i'm not sure what you mean by final score, I've only seen this for her - 4-01 91 VEVE ? Thanks!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Middleriver - you are correct. If you dont have enough goats to reach the $225 total you just pay the $225 and get on the schedule. I think it is well worth it vs having to transport a bunch of goats somewhere else.You can also have your young stock appraised as part of this..


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Ziggy ! So there are not fuel fees or other things, just the $225 ( plus the $25 app fee ? ) to have my whole little herd LA'd ? Just want to make sure I have it straight lol !


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, your $25 application fee, then they send you your currently owned list, you make corrections and send it back with an estimate of how many senior does & young stock you will have done, plus fees. Then before your session they send you a worksheet for the appraiser. If it turns out you overpaid (like if you hosted more goats than your fees, etc.) then they credit your account.

I believe your 9 year-old would need to be appraised unless the appraiser decided she is not in condidtion. Emphasis added to the rules applying to your situation. Email ADGA and ask for sure.



> ADGA rules:
> *Eligible females are those, which have freshened at least once, regardless of age. There are the following exceptions:*
> a. A doe presented out of condition due to sickness, injury or abnormal kidding may be excused by the
> appraiser. Sick or injured does that should not be transported to an appraisal site may also be excused.
> ...


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes - that is correct.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok, makes sense now - thank goodness. Only one more question...When are the final fees due by ( with my returned currently owned list ) ? I'm very excited...Thanks!!!


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Michelle.
Sorry, I misunderstood you question!LOL


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

how does that work? They come to your farm? or do you take the goats to them?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Sandy you can have them come to your herd OR you can go to a host herd.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well with it being in August, I am not sure I will appraise. It is so hot here at that time. Maybe I could find someone in MS that would let me come to their place. If it is farther than 3 or 4 hours though - that would be a tough trip with uddered does for appraisal.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

It's more than 3 hours Tim (we're about 2 1/2 hours south of Jackson).. but your are welcome here anytime!! 
You could even leave some does here if you like... I won't mind. :biggrin
With my numbers down...we have plenty of room and even a small apartment at the barn for visitors. 

Check with the MGA group.. I think they were scheduling one at the Raymond arena once and was going to this year.. (not sure) but they didn't have enough interested.
I'd check with Susan Davis also.. she is always in the know on things.

We had special session this year.. with 5 herds in that session.. all local.. and hope to have 2 or 3 more this year, especially without the added expense.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

just ducky. committed to doing LA and due to have a baby during that time.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

might try to do this, this year, if my host herd doesn't bail again  just kidding, LeeAnne


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

We will appraise again this year. Tim we are a long drive, but you are welcome at my place. Of course most of your does will just have kidded, so I am not sure we would work for you. They had to hit their head doing LA in August. HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Trying to figure costs if one of the wonderful herds nearby will let me join....
I know I have to do all of one breed, but since I have all Nubians and 1 Lamancha, shouldn't be hard. If the Lamancha is registered by then, can I get her appraised as well. Also with youngstock what age is considered. I have a 2 yr old Nubian doe (8.50) a buckling that will be a year at LA time and 2 Oct 09 kids, and possibly a Dec09/Jan10 kid or 2. I assume the year old buckling would be adult and the 09 kids and younger would be youngstock....
Am I correct in this thinking?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Received my ADGA Newsletter today.  The application for LA is in it and also the application to renew membership. Save $5 on membership renewal if postmarked by 01/01/10.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, Sarah, milking does and bucks over 1 year old are adults. Never freshened does under 2 are young stock, as well as bucks under 1 yr.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

And yes, if your LaMancha is registered you can certainly do her too. Kids have to be at least 8 wks to be appraised. I am definately doing all my adult stock again but don't think I will do babies this year.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like do the appraise with my goats but i need to find someone that is doing appraise too that can come to my house because I cannot travel at all. I dont want to spend so much! Working on it..


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was looking at the application...if your host herd the minimum fee is $225 (or whatever it said) plus the application fee. What is the special stop thing they mention that is $100...is that total or in addition to the minimum fee? 

Sorry amounts might not be accurate, don't have the application right in front of me, but I think I was close on them! lol


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, appraisal is expensive, and if you are the host herd, you pay it all up front, then if you didn't use up those fees with your own herd, you get refunded the amount of other goats that were hosted. I like to point out though, that though it is pricey, it is cheaper than going to your average show, and you have the benefit that they evaluate ALL of your goats, not just the ones you are willing to show  The appraisal system can help you see things in your goats that you might miss, which is especially important if you are making breeding decisions, or purchasing decisions!


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, this is all very interesting! I hope to eventually to LA my herd, but I am still fairly new to dairy goats, and am still trying to build up a nice herd of good quality goats - so it may be a few more years or so before I participate in LA.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ashlee H said:


> Wow, this is all very interesting! I hope to eventually to LA my herd, but I am still fairly new to dairy goats, and am still trying to build up a nice herd of good quality goats - so it may be a few more years or so before I participate in LA.


I look at it differently. I think that just starting out, that LA is very important. I want to breed for improvement and build up a quality herd. How do I do that if I'm not sure what needs improvement and what are the good qualities of my foundation stock. I learned ALOT doing LA my first year. I mean--*ALOT*!! Some things that I thought were ok, are not. And some things that I didn't like about a goat were actually ok or good.

Last year was my first year to LA. I went to a host herd. Paid $60 for the application fee (I was late getting it in), adult fees on two FF and young stock fees on two bucks. About $90 total and if I'd have got the application in on time, I could've saved $35. What I learned was priceless in deciding what I want to breed for.

Even if you have a *small* herd, I'd encourage you to find a host herd. LA, to me, is one of the best tools to use when you're just starting out.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree 100% - if you are just starting out LA can save you many mistakes. I would not (and did not) wait.

The appraiser can tell you faults (and good things) you may not be able to see your self. The appraisers are all VERY experienced and trained.


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, I totaly understand what you guys are saying, and I have been realy thinking about doing it lately. I know it will help me know what I need to improve on in my herd, and I guess I need to look more into getting it done! I am sure I will have plenty of questions to ask you guys as I learn more about this!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashley... your more than welcome to bring them to our LA. 
We can fix up a pen or two for ya.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, I learned SOO much at my first appraisal. Especially since I don't show and all.


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Narrow Chance said:


> Ashley... your more than welcome to bring them to our LA.
> We can fix up a pen or two for ya.


Thanks Mrs. Rett - I will defiantly keep that in mind! I need to do some research on it all, and find out all what I need to do, as of course this is all very new to me! 

OK everone - just wondering what is the lowest score a goat can still be considered "good" as still? Just wondering about that, as I know some goats may be lacking in appearance, and some qualitys, but still make good milkers.

My very best does (Nubian) I have are the two I got from Mrs. Rett (Zella) and Mrs. Tamera (Honey). They have both been LAed before, and have done pretty well, but none of my others have ever been LAed, and really, they aren't really near as good quality Zella and Honey! Two of them are only FF's (Nubians) so I don't really know exactly what they will be like, and my other doe (Nubian) has had some problems this past year, and isn't in the best looking shape right now (slowly recovering.) Then, I do have a few Alpines - 1 reg. doe, 2 reg. doelings, (they may not be the best looking in appearance, but come from good milking stock) and 1 grade FF Alpine / Sannen cross (history unknown - she was given to me this past Summer). And then last but not least, my reg. Nubian buck (will be 2 in a few weeks) - has bred all my does this year (even the Alpines, as I couldn't find a Alpine buck to use this year), but only has produced one kid before! He comes from very good bloodlines (Goldthwaite and some other well known names), and has done well at local shows, but I really would like to see what he would LA at!

Well, that is all of my dairy herd! Any advice or info about LA'ing and my herd will be greatly appreciated! I want to learn all I can, and hopefully, better improve my herd as well!

Please, no harsh words or anything - I am just looking for advice, and am wanting to learn how to better improve my herd!


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

I"m glad it's in May this year for us MS people, no special session this year. 

I wish you were closer Tim, you would be more than welcome here. 

Kidding starting this week, probably tonight from the looks of 2 so far, at least it won't be freezing tonight. 

I've learned something every year I have appraised, 2010 will be my 5th year and Like Michelle said it's no more expensive than going to a show and you don't usually have to haul everyone somewhere and stress them out also.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

We are in August as well, which for us is perfect -- though July would actually be nicer. Anyhow, I will send in my application and see which appraiser we are scheduled to have. Then I'll decide whether or not I'll do it, lol. 

Ashley, what the lowest score you are willing to accept in your herd is -- up to you. 

In my own herd, my lowest appraisal score on a mature doe is 88. With yearlings, you really have to KNOW your lines. One of the best examples that I have owned was Mandolay, who only appraised 81 as a yearling, but was 93 EEEE as a mature doe (under the same appraiser, LOL). I will certainly keep a lower appraising yearling if *I* like her....regardless of what an appraiser says. An 84 or higher is excellent in my mind for a young doe.

LA is a wonderful tool, but just like show placings - don't let it make all your decisions for you. If your major concern is milk, and you have an LA 75 doe that milks 20# a day, why would you sell her? The benefit of appraisal to you is to learn to see what faults are there, and learn to choose a buck to improve structure - without loosing that wonderful milk.

Tracy


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Tracy!!!! 



Tracy in Idaho said:


> LA is a wonderful tool, but just like show placings - don't let it make all your decisions for you. If your major concern is milk, and you have an LA 75 doe that milks 20# a day, why would you sell her? The benefit of appraisal to you is to learn to see what faults are there, and learn to choose a buck to improve structure - without loosing that wonderful milk.
> Tracy


That really helped me understand allot about the need for LA! It will help me learn to choose a buck to help improve my herd! If my does aren't exactly the best built, but are good milkers, and I find out what I need to breed them to, to help improve them so they have kids that are better built, and still have the good milking genetics! 

Thanks for sharing that example of your doe, Mandolay, who appraised as a 81 as a yearling, and a 93 EEEE as a mature doe!!!! That makes me fell allot better about my yearling does, and what they could grow to become!!!! To me, I think my yearling FF does are nice, and one of them has done very well in the local shows, but I really would like to see how they would do in LAing.

And really, the doe I was worried the most about (she got sick earlier this year, and is very slowly recovering) probably needs to just needs to be culled and go to the sale barn. I don't see her making a good doe to keep for (and help improve) my herd!

Thanks everyone for all the advice on LA! This has really got me thinking and is really going to help me make some good decisions about my herd and improving it!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashlee an 81 Nubian hasn't any chance of ever being a 93 unless she moves into a new herd or was ill 



By the way Texas gals and guys I put up on the sticky the shows I know about which are going to be around the same time of appraisal so if you are going to appraise write down those dates! Vicki


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Ashlee an 81 Nubian hasn't any chance of ever being a 93 unless she moves into a new herd or was ill


And there lies the point of you have to know the lines you are working with )
You need to know what *can* change, and what can't.

Tracy


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Ashlee an 81 Nubian hasn't any chance of ever being a 93 unless she moves into a new herd or was ill


Oh yeah, I understand that it isn't a too common thing for a 81 doe to become a 93, but I can see that with time and maturity, a doe could go from the lower - mid 80's (as a FF) to the upper 80's (as a mature doe!)



Tracy in Idaho said:


> And there lies the point of you have to know the lines you are working with )
> You need to know what *can* change, and what can't.
> 
> Tracy


I am going to take that sickly doe to the sale barn soon, as I don't really see her doing any improvement to my herd at all. I am pretty sure, I "can't change" that one - she just needs to be culled! And, my two other mature does have been LA'ed before, and have scored pretty good! The main thing I am thinking of now is how my FF does would do!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Appraisal can help you learn your lines, too. I have a doe that was an 82 ++++ ff, next year she was 89 EVEV. My 92 EEEE doe only appraised 84 VVA+ as a _4yo_. Now, part of that was management (she was in bad shape when I bought her), but that line is very slow to mature. I have been careful since I found that out, and breed in faster maturing lines to that line. The results have been good so far.

Those things are why we say you have to set your own minimums...I don't mind if ff appraise low 80's, especially not yearlings, but I know people that will cull any ff with a score under 86 with a V or E in mammary. I cull more on trait scores- like I am picky about rump width and angle, and I won't keep a doe with lower that a V in feet/legs unless it is for a reason (like milk production/age at appraisal, etc.) Every year at the end of my session, I ask the appraiser what the one thing they see that I need to focus on. First year was general appearance, I fixed management issues and it changed to rumps, now after year 4 it has moved to length of body and toplines.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

> Every year at the end of my session, I ask the appraiser what the one thing they see that I need to focus on.


That's a good idea, why didn't I think of that? I'll have to do that next time around.


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Aja-Sammati! 

That's certinaly something I need to ask when I do LA to learn how I should improve my herd!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I noticed on the schedule it says to list all dates May-Sept that you can't be appraised....so if your in TX and Apr23 through May 9th....you still do the rest of the summer?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

They want mostly the dates during your scheduled appraisal dates, but other dates they can use incase they have to move the entire session times (in the past they have had to switch whole 20 day segments around). I have a week long fair during the dates next year, so I tell them what dates I am not available because of that show. Last year I had appraisal 2 days before our county fair- very busy week!


----------

